# What do/don't you  like about TPF?



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm one of the newer members here and just want to share my thoughts about this place and hear thought from others. 

Few days after I logged in I was overwhelmed, this is a big forum with lots of members and posts per day! 
I noticed that: 
- many people  are members here quite some time what tells me that this is a quality forum to be in :thumbup: 
                    - there are a lot of professionals here and they're spending their time to help others
                    - a lot of people with different interest in photography
                    - when critiquing, some people are extremely detail and helpful. It is a joy to read what they think.

Great, I like it, I'll learn so much! 

But then, after a while I started to realize:
                    - when critiquing, almost everyone is expert at something, meaning that they behave as if their own opinion is the only opinion that                             counts. There are few people here who would say f.e.: ... it is just my opinion.... it is just my personal                                           preference...I'm no pro... It is impossible to agree with everyone but why not respect others opinions and politely                             disagree and not "I'm right, you're not"
                    - there are some rules in photography I heard only on TPF
                    - there is nepotism going on here...oh yeah! some members would be harsh when critiquing photos taken by new                               members, but when they critiquing someone they already know during the time they spend on TPF, they would: "Oh I                       like this, good job" even though the photo has some technical flaws
- there are much more replies on technical questions then on creative/c&c ones. Same technical questions are answered multiple times for a very short period of time.

Also I can't figure out "who likes who and who doesn't like who"... but it is interesting. Time will tell 

Those are my impressions on TPF so far. And saying all that, I hope I'll be here for a long time to come and get to know some of you guys better  

Love to hear your thoughts about TPF!


----------



## sashbar (Oct 28, 2013)

I do not think every opinion should me necessary followed by 'this is my opinion'.  All opinions regarding creative side of photography are personal by default. I think it is always good when people have strong opinions.  Even more so if they are capable and willing to defend it with good arguments. A clash of strong opinions is probably the best thing you can get sometimes, it can wake up to some new ideas. Just do not take it personal.


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to the internet.

We're only human... at least most of us, anyways.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2013)

Those were my thoughts of TPF. What are yours?



Dinardy said:


> Welcome to the internet.
> 
> We're only human... at least most of us, anyways.



 not sure I understand what you're saying and not sure you understood what I was saying...


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2013)

sashbar said:


> I do not think every opinion should me necessary followed by 'this is my opinion'.  All opinions regarding creative side of photography are personal by default. I think it is always good when people have strong opinions.  Even more so if they are capable and willing to defend it with good arguments. A clash of strong opinions is probably the best thing you can get sometimes, it can wake up to some new ideas. Just do not take it personal.



Yes, I agree when it is about a discussion of some sort.  I enjoy reading some discussions even when I'm not a part of them because of different opinions and people presenting their point of view. But when c&c some people present their own personal preference as a must. Hope I explained what I meant in the first place.
An of course, this is just my opinion!


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't normally waste my time on useless replies. But when I do... I am usually irritated, or on the toilet.

*- almost everyone is expert at something, meaning that they behave as if their own opinion is the only opinion that                             counts. There are few people here who would say f.e.: ... it is just my opinion.... it is just my personal                                           preference...I'm no pro... It is impossible to agree with everyone but why not respect others opinions and politely                             disagree and not "I'm right, you're not"
*
Unfortunately people like this... even in moderated, online, critique oriented communities... exist.

*- there are some rules in photography I heard only on TPF
*
I can agree with this, but as a general rule, you should take most things said on the internetz with a grain of salt.

*- there is nepotism going on here...oh yeah! some members would be harsh when critiquing photos taken by new                            members, but when they critiquing someone they already know during the time they spend on TPF, they would: "Oh I like this, good job" even though the photo has some technical flaws

It happens.

*Unfortunately, this literally happens all the time... everywhere. TPF is mild, compared to others.

*- there are much more replies on technical questions then on creative/c&c ones. Same technical questions are answered multiple times for a very short period of time.*

Tech is easy, the information is widely available and easily accessable on the internet. C&C takes time... thats a turn off for most.

*Also I can't figure out "who likes who and who doesn't like who"... but it is interesting. Time will tell *

Interesting sure. But I don't see why it matters, were here to critique/network. 

*Those are my impressions on TPF so far. And saying all that, I hope I'll be here for a long time to come and get to know some of you guys better  

Love to hear your thoughts about TPF!*

I hope you stick around too, there is a wealth of knowledge here. If you can get past the initial charm that "most" online communities have to offer.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 28, 2013)

Ever looked up the YouTube 8 bit video "How To Behave on an Internet Forum"? If not, you need to. Everyone who ever participates on an Internet forum need to view that video.

TPF? Its like any other large Internet forum really.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> .......everything you said....



Ok..... 
I apologize for wasting your time....not being a member of lots of forums on internet... I've been a member of one forum for years and it wasn't like TPF....
Must develop thicker skin though....


----------



## Dinardy (Oct 28, 2013)

bmmision said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > .......everything you said....
> ...



Came off more harsh than I meant to.

We're here to help one another.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 28, 2013)

I odd rule about posting any copyrighted work.
the lack of thick skin and harsh/objective critique.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 28, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Came off more harsh than I meant to.
> We're here to help one another.



ok... :hug::


----------



## Luke345678 (Oct 28, 2013)

Some people are meanies!


----------



## Designer (Oct 28, 2013)

bmmision said:


> - there is nepotism going on here...oh yeah! some members would be harsh when critiquing photos taken by new                               members, but when they critiquing someone they already know ...



That might just mean that they have seen better by the OP, and thus don't have to mention every flaw or dwell on mundane aspects.  

At any rate, you will soon be an old-timer on here and get the "kid glove treatment" yourself.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 28, 2013)

I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 28, 2013)

None of the forums in the internet are perfect.  Get use to TPF and you will be okay.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

I hate it when being critiqued and people suggest using very expensive equipment to to make it better.

"Oh this photos would have been better with a medium format camera, 30 flashes and if it was shot from a helicopter."

Not very helpful.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.



Yes look how many i have and i'm a right bastard


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly.. mean gary should not have more likes than wonderful Robin



gsgary said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.
> ...



Bloody hell you have just added another


----------



## tirediron (Oct 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Exactly.. mean gary should not have more likes than *wonderful Robin
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there another Robin on TPF?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Exactly.. mean gary should not have more likes than wonderful Robin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the Like to Post count ratio that matters, amateurs!!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

TPF is all about learning, and people helping people to learn.

Sometimes the OP is shooting for the moon without realizing the time and money needed to reach the moon.  So alot of the long termers get tired of the "photography is easy, so I'm going to be a Pro at it today! "

Where as if you make it known that "you suck" and you want to get better, then they are much more helpful.  One cane easily get overwhelmed by a detailed response when one barely knows the basics.  But an OP may ask for it without realizing they are asking for too much input.  It's a double edged sword.

I've taken what I've learned and hopefully have helped some people get going from the groundup knowledge.
Photography isn't easy once you want to get nice colors, detailed and "crisp" shots, nicely colored skies, etc etc.  And once you start talking about low light stuff then all dollar signs start going crazy.

For instance, in one instance recently I was told how to improve one of my night shots and that would have to use HDR (or multiple shot stuff).  I thought that was a good idea until I realized that wasn't going to happen anytime soon as I'm too busy just learning the basics again to get better at what I like doing.  Which is primarily pictures of my kids sports and astrophotography (but I know my limits there too).

It is also based on interpretation of ones comments.  All of us being individual may interprete everything differently.

So TPF is a learning tool, and should be used as such whether on your technique, skills, equipment etc.  

it's up to the OP to ask the questions correctly (based on experience etc) to get the reply back that they want.  And that is the main problem with any online forum.

now anyone want to see my Photostream of my kids soccer for this past season ?
so much for wallet pictures ...


----------



## Braineack (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> I hate it when being critiqued and people suggest using very expensive equipment to to make it better.
> 
> "Oh this photos would have been better with a medium format camera, 30 flashes and if it was shot from a helicopter."
> 
> Not very helpful.



On this same note, I don't enjoy how every thread where someone is looking for a new lens, it always turns into a discussion on field of view/focal lengths and the difference between of the lens on a DX or FX body.  Especially in threads where people are talking about a new zoom lens for their D3000 and someone will ALWAYS go: Well if you get the 55-300 due to the multification of angle of the dangle it's actually a 82-450mm so BONUSAUCE DERPY HERP!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when being critiqued and people suggest using very expensive equipment to to make it better.
> ...



Yeah, I agree.
Most people who have the 3x000 series are clueless about that and only want a lens for extra reach. 300mm or 450 by zoomie calculations


----------



## limr (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.. mean gary should not have more likes than wonderful Robin
> ...



Well I had to 'like' that! 

Y'll are funny 

When I first started, I just stayed in my safe little Film Photography corner and read a lot. Then I started reading in other areas of the forum. I think that helped me sort out what kind of place this is. Then I ventured into posting a bit more.

Like the OP, I'm not on a lot of big forums so I wasn't sure how they operate. I did have experience with good old BBS systems 'back in the day' when Windows was new, I could still get to a DOS prompt, and I had to learn UNIX commands to check my email. I find these forums to be very similar - the arguments, the strong opinions, the instigators and the peace-makers, the comic relief...

I'm sure there are some little quirks that are unique to TPF but any place where large numbers of different personalities and cultures are gathered, things are bound to get interesting


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

I also don't like that fake camera avatar next to "The Photo Forum" on the top left.
They need to put a picture of a real camera there, like a Nikon d7000  


or a bunny holding a Nikon d7000  :thumbup:



or a dancing track & field sprinter ..

oops, of track ...


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

There's probably some copywhatsitsrights against using a canon or a nikon but we could totally add a bunny!


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.



That's because you're a better man than all of us.

Likes are the lifeblood of the Internet.


----------



## Juga (Oct 28, 2013)

Overread said:


> There's probably some copywhatsitsrights against using a canon or a nikon but we could totally add a bunny!



How about a bunny holding a camera while eating a piece of bacon...or do you think PETA would come down on us for that?

Or better yet taking a photo of bacon


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think TPF suffers from any problems that are unique to TPF.

There's trolls and bullies everywhere, TPF is actually quite good on that front these days, but there's a certain amount of irritable/nasty around still. Probably pretty darn close to the minimum possible in an openly accessible forum, though.

In any hurriedly written form you're going to have the problem of ", in my opinion, of course" being deleted. You should just assume that it's always there, unless the poster says "NO! THIS IS FACTS!" or something similar. We're not writing PhD theses here, we're dashing off quick notes and replies. For best results, assume that the text was intended to mean something moderately intelligent and reasonable, and attempt to find that reading in it. Sometimes we drop a "not" and it sounds like we're advocating genocide or something, so try to guess where the "not" went, and mentally put it back in.

The biggest problem I see on TPF is that there are pretty strong norms for what photos should look like. Given that this is a forum aimed at beginners, I am fairly sure that TPF is manufacturing its own believers to some extent. Any photographic forum will have a culture of what is and is not a "good picture" and that set of ideas will vary, sometimes surprisingly widely, across forums. Pictures that don't fit the local notion of "good picture" are gonna have a tough slog in the critique department. What makes TPF different is that we DO welcome and educate relative newcomers, and they get indoctrinated with the local ideas of what makes a "good picture". TPF's ideas about what's good are not horrible, but they do tend toward the Commercial Headshot/Flickr Explore side of the equation.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The biggest problem I see on TPF is that there are pretty strong norms for what photos should look like. Given that this is a forum aimed at beginners, I am fairly sure that TPF is manufacturing its own believers to some extent. Any photographic forum will have a culture of what is and is not a "good picture" and that set of ideas will vary, sometimes surprisingly widely, across forums. Pictures that don't fit the local notion of "good picture" are gonna have a tough slog in the critique department. What makes TPF different is that we DO welcome and educate relative newcomers, and they get indoctrinated with the local ideas of what makes a "good picture". TPF's ideas about what's good are not horrible, but they do tend toward the Commercial Headshot/Flickr Explore side of the equation.



Agreed. I think it has to do with "ahem" older crowd who favors a technically sound shot over a more contemporary creative style.


----------



## limr (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem I see on TPF is that there are pretty strong norms for what photos should look like. Given that this is a forum aimed at beginners, I am fairly sure that TPF is manufacturing its own believers to some extent. Any photographic forum will have a culture of what is and is not a "good picture" and that set of ideas will vary, sometimes surprisingly widely, across forums. Pictures that don't fit the local notion of "good picture" are gonna have a tough slog in the critique department. What makes TPF different is that we DO welcome and educate relative newcomers, and they get indoctrinated with the local ideas of what makes a "good picture". TPF's ideas about what's good are not horrible, but they do tend toward the Commercial Headshot/Flickr Explore side of the equation.
> ...



To be fair, there's also a 'contemporary creative style' norm that has its strong advocates as well.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

There have definitely been some strong personalities here with firm ideas 

Also, one of the down sides of having successful commercial photographers around is that they're going to tell you how to make pictures that _sell_ which isn't quite the same as pictures that are _good_. There's overlap, to be sure, but plenty of bad pictures are marketable, and plenty of good pictures are not.

And it is absolutely the case that there's a cadre of arteest wannabees (in which I include myself) who strive to balance the commercial looking stuff. It's just that when I roll up with some crap about feelings, and someone else rolls up with "it's not in focus" the newcomer is more likely to take the actionable, intelligible, suggestion over the vague artistic bull****.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is what I want... a "back to top" button at the bottom of each post.  This is because I'm lazy and other forums have them.

Also it took me awhile to develop the thick skin, and not for my own work.  I saw other people getting slammed that really kinda made me think twice about sticking around.  But in the long run (or short run as I've not been here all that long) I decided to stick around because I got good information and mostly helpful critique of my own work.

Overall, I think that there are a lot of people who can benefit from this forum.  I'd like to tell a few of my friends to join because the longer I'm on here, the more they suck....lol. kidding, kind of.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 28, 2013)

I've learned the bulk of what I know about photography from TPF.

I've also learned the bulk of what I know about internet forums from TPF.

Both were harsh learning curves.

It's a good group overall, but like every forum on the net, it has it's quirks.  Most of those quirks come and go over time. You learn to identify them more quickly after you hang around a while.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I've also learned the bulk of what I know about internet forums from TPF.



You need to get out more. This place is happy fun time compared to some other forums I frequent. 

That being said one thing I do hate is that we are moderated into acting like hippies at a love in rather than adults with differing opinions. Granted I know we can't go around cursing at each other but I think lively debates shouldn't be neutered and people be banned.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I've learned the bulk of what I know about photography from TPF.
> 
> I've also learned the bulk of what I know about internet forums from TPF.
> 
> ...



I learned the Forum Rules from All things Saxophone - Sax on the Web
Now you want to talk about personalities .. yazooo .....
this place is super tame compared to that place a few years ago (I don't venture on there much anymore).


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> Here is what I want... a "back to top" button at the bottom of each post.


I use my keyboard _Home_ key to go to the top, and the _End_ key to go to the bottom of a page.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.. mean gary should not have more likes than wonderful Robin
> ...



Well your a right brown nose look how many likes you have


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I've also learned the bulk of what I know about internet forums from TPF.
> ...



You got a problem with hippies at a love in?    I oughtta ban you for that.      :razz:


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 28, 2013)

KmH said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I want... a "back to top" button at the bottom of each post.
> ...



This may change my life!  LOL


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2013)

One thing i have noticed posted photos look better on other forums i go on than they do here


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

gsgary said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think counting the LIKE is kinda stupid.



Well, see how you feel now buddy--I JUST GAVE YOU *your 1000th "Like"*!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

KmH said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I want... a "back to top" button at the bottom of each post.
> ...



yeah, but we want it to go to the Top of the Thread (not the page) and the bottom of the Thread (not the page).  :er:


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Yeah they always bring tofu dishes to the love in potluck dinners. I like red meat before a good orgy.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 28, 2013)

bmmision said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think every opinion should me necessary followed by 'this is my opinion'. All opinions regarding creative side of photography are personal by default. I think it is always good when people have strong opinions. Even more so if they are capable and willing to defend it with good arguments. A clash of strong opinions is probably the best thing you can get sometimes, it can wake up to some new ideas. Just do not take it personal.
> ...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 28, 2013)

Honest opinions are often met with personal attacks. Admins jump to lock some threads too soon, but they are in a position to do so. It sometimes appears that it is being dictated by one admin and the others must follow suit.  Several people, and it's usually the same people, high jack threads with stupid comments or videos, at this point the admins should be removing these comments as they generally lead to the verbal battles and eventually locking threads.

I like that it gives people a place to post images when they are looking for help or suggestions.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2013)

I think overall the forum is fine. Just like anything else in life you have your good days and you have your bad days. That is the TPF life. Overall I think is it a good place to learn and a good place to laugh. At least I laugh. I am not sure if anyone else does. Yes, you have your groups of "forum friends" that change daily, but that is part of the fun of the forum. If you can't beat um' join um!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



The orgy IS the red meat.   Dude.  Have some wine.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> Yeah they always bring tofu dishes to the love in potluck dinners. I like red meat before a good orgy.



Yeah but after you eat the brownies we brought everything else is DELICIOUS!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they always bring tofu dishes to the love in potluck dinners. I like red meat before a good orgy.
> ...



Oh little Pix...you naughty little bunny.


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

> At least I laugh. I am not sure if anyone else does.



Oh, I can promise you there is lots of laughter around here.    

:cheer:


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe I will have to make a trip to visit the rabbits. I'll bring the munchies.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the PEOPLE here....

We have the lovely Kathy Thorson (AKA* Kay Thor**)...and the inimitable *Majeed Badizadegan* (formerly  known as Rotanimod)...


[*** part super-mom, part super-hero]

And we have *amolitor*, seen here in a travel snapshot I had a guy shoot with my Cartoon iPhone, of me standing in front of the Leaning Tower of Amolitor...


And I loooove the 'discussions' we have here sometimes...like this one about the Nikon D-SLR versus Mirrorless issue...


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> > At least I laugh. I am not sure if anyone else does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so. Life is really too short.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> Oh little Pix...you naughty little bunny.



My ultimate goal at TPF is to win POTM to get a membership so I can replace Junkie with something bunny related like "naughty little bunny" lol! so far after about 3 or 4ish nominations I've been the bridesmaid but never the bride!  The quest continues!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2013)

TPF also has the amazing *PixelRabbit* (aka Judi S)...


The awesome Nikon Manual Focus shooter *Jake* !!!...


The Oklahoma Kid, *Ron Lane* (seen here with me in an _as-yet-unaired_ Paula Deen Show cooking episode)....


And of course, TPF has frequent film forum contributor *0|||||||0*, aka Joshua E...


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Oh little Pix...you naughty little bunny.
> ...



Same here, but I just want too look at the NSFW section which I assume is just full of scandalous photos of the mod team in various states of undress.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



No, that's all in the Mod. section!! I have no idea how Overread gets into some of the positions he's posted!!


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Derrel to learn how to draw a husky in a hat - I'm convinced its the only reason I never get a cartoon


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> No, that's all in the Mod. section!! I have no idea how Overread gets into some of the positions he's posted!!



New goal! I wanna be a mod!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > > At least I laugh. I am not sure if anyone else does.
> ...



I promised, didn't I?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's all in the Mod. section!! I have no idea how Overread gets into some of the positions he's posted!!
> ...



He's a wiry little thing, I tell ya.   Mish and I are constantly comparing notes.   The other guys pretend it's not real, but we know it is.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I'm just trying to up the game a little - gotta keep some spice in life!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

ffarl for the win!! That sexy pink teddy he wore the other night was awesome. Now that I think about it, he still didn't tell where he bought that!


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> ffarl for the win!! That sexy pink teddy he wore the other night was awesome. Now that I think about it, he still didn't tell where he bought that!



Mish were you watching Father Ted and the zombie-granny episode last night as well?


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Oh little Pix...you naughty little bunny.
> ...



Your quest has ended in some ways, little wabbit.     :razz:


----------



## limr (Oct 28, 2013)

Overread said:


> I'm still waiting for Derrel to learn how to draw a husky in a hat - I'm convinced its the only reason I never get a cartoon



I think being featured in one of Derrel's cartoons is when you've *really*&#8203; made it here!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...



GASP!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

Easy there with the tongue, babe, I just had lunch.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

Ha! I just had a bath, my fur is all shiny and smells purdy


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ha! I just had a bath, my fur is all shiny and smells purdy



Great - promise no scratching when I stroke you!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! I just had a bath, my fur is all shiny and smells purdy
> ...



I can only promise if you don't find that spot behind my ear, that spot makes my hind legs do funny things!


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



You don't say....!


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

terri said:


> Great - promise no scratching when I stroke you!



Oh my!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 28, 2013)

You fellas are silly


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree. I posted photos not many could even understand-- so they made these comments-- SEE THE CITY LANDSCAPE FORUM -- READ MY THREADS- me being from Philly, i can go in as far as need be and I take no crap. They got offended, claiming I was to critical of opinions-  one even said i must be high-- ones feelings got hurt when i told him he needs to stop selling his service upon this forum- his logo posted so shamelessly large-   check it out -- here's an experiment-- how many people would say a black dot on a white canvas is art? who's opinion is correct? THE GUY WHO PAID MILLIONS FOR IT. People love teaching and saying their opinion. Some do it well- I like that- But I see an Ahole- a mile away and deal with them accordingly. They could crush the spirit of many and make them quit for ever. I always went after the school yard bully. and i still do. P.S. I got with them so much administrator locked the thread.  I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THEY LIKE- I JUST WANT THE VIEWER TO SEE EXACTLY WHAT I SAW- IF THE SEE MY REASON FOR SHOOTING GREAT- IF NOT GREAT- BUT I WILL BE DAMNED IF I WILL LET PEOPLE TELL ME I DIDN'T SHOOT IT RIGHT (EXCEPT FOR ISO/F STOP/SHUTTER ETC). PEOPLES EMOTION IS NEVER WRONG. THEY didn't comment on the tech aspect of the photos but the fact they thought the shot should nothing. Understanding is not the job of the photographer- a photo to TRY TO understand is.  cheers mate--     0_*  click!


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 28, 2013)

try this one - for shadow shot (avatar) something of the self should be revealed for us to consider what is not. The subject doesn't hide in the shadows (and troll the site to make comments as if he actual know about things like shadow shots.   0_* click


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 28, 2013)

thereBound1 said:


> I agree. I posted photos not many could even understand-- so they made these comments-- SEE THE CITY LANDSCAPE FORUM -- READ MY THREADS- me being from Philly, i can go in as far as need be and I take no crap. They got offended, claiming I was to critical of opinions-  one even said i must be high-- ones feelings got hurt when i told him he needs to stop selling his service upon this forum- his logo posted so shamelessly large-   check it out -- here's an experiment-- how many people would say a black dot on a white canvas is art? who's opinion is correct? THE GUY WHO PAID MILLIONS FOR IT. People love teaching and saying their opinion. Some do it well- I like that- But I see an Ahole- a mile away and deal with them accordingly. They could crush the spirit of many and make them quit for ever. I always went after the school yard bully. and i still do. P.S. I got with them so much administrator locked the thread.  I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THEY LIKE- I JUST WANT THE VIEWER TO SEE EXACTLY WHAT I SAW- IF THE SEE MY REASON FOR SHOOTING GREAT- IF NOT GREAT- BUT I WILL BE DAMNED IF I WILL LET PEOPLE TELL ME I DIDN'T SHOOT IT RIGHT (EXCEPT FOR ISO/F STOP/SHUTTER ETC). PEOPLES EMOTION IS NEVER WRONG. THEY didn't comment on the tech aspect of the photos but the fact they thought the shot should nothing. Understanding is not the job of the photographer- a photo to TRY TO understand is.  cheers mate--     0_*  click!



The issue is that people will never see exactly what you saw. You were looking at a 3D space with an imaging device that is much more advanced than the best digital camera (your eyes). You have to make them feel what you felt, as opposed to trying to get them to see what you saw by in-camera replication of the scene.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2013)

thereBound1 said:


> try this one - for shadow shot (avatar) something of the self should be revealed for us to consider what is not. The subject doesn't hide in the shadows (and troll the site to make comments as if he actual know about things like shadow shots.   0_* click


Huh? Come again?


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

That's what she said!!


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2013)

The open forums are not the place to air grievances with members. If you have problems with members you must use the report post feature (small triangle with a ! in the middle located in the bottom left corner of a profile just beside their post) and fill in a report form for the moderators to deal with. Do not attempt to "fight" with other users yourself. 

If you do not wish for critique on your photos you must use the "Just for Fun" gallery in the galleries section. All other galleries on the site are open to critique by users; whilst Just for Fun is specifically there just to show your work without any critique being offered. 

Here endeth the mods message.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> thereBound1 said:
> 
> 
> > try this one - for shadow shot (avatar) something of the self should be revealed for us to consider what is not. The subject doesn't hide in the shadows (and troll the site to make comments as if he actual know about things like shadow shots.   0_* click
> ...



I think the lady from the mean streets of philly is trying to say she doesn't like my avatar.


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Great - promise no scratching when I stroke you!
> ...


Sounds like a party!!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 29, 2013)

A... pizza party?


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2013)

manaheim said:


> A... pizza party?



A grown up party with adult sodas and lots of no clothes hugging.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 29, 2013)

The primary thing I dislike about TPF (and this certainly isn't unique to TPF) is the vast number of people who, when they post, write nonsense which is completely devoid of value. These are people who, statistically, lack basic social skills and believe that their presence on an internet forum is the equivalent of "having a life". These are people who are incapable of saying anything constructive, and prefer to be mean and rude in a sad attempt to, in their own pointed little heads, justify their pitiful existence.

They're also the same people who will take exception to this post...


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> The primary thing I dislike about TPF (and this certainly isn't unique to TPF) is the vast number of people who, when they post, write nonsense which is completely devoid of value. These are people who, statistically, lack basic social skills and believe that their presence on an internet forum is the equivalent of "having a life". These are people who are incapable of saying anything constructive, and prefer to be mean and rude in a sad attempt to, in their own pointed little heads, justify their pitiful existence.
> 
> *They're also the same people who will take exception to this post...*



Goddammit!


----------



## amolitor (Oct 29, 2013)

You just don't understand my text, man.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The primary thing I dislike about TPF (and this certainly isn't unique to TPF) is the vast number of people who, when they post, write nonsense which is completely devoid of value. These are people who, statistically, lack basic social skills and believe that their presence on an internet forum is the equivalent of "having a life". These are people who are incapable of saying anything constructive, and prefer to be mean and rude in a sad attempt to, in their own pointed little heads, justify their pitiful existence.
> ...



Yeah, how can you write anything to that ?

I think some people have so much to say in their head that they write a tirant of jumbled mess that is totally misunderstood and misconstrived.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 29, 2013)

Or perfectly understood and interpreted.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 29, 2013)

It's all the sarcasm that gets me down.

  Boy this thread was a good idea!


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2013)

ffarl said:


> It's all the sarcasm that gets me down.
> 
> Boy this thread was a good idea!



Cheer up buttercup.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > The primary thing I dislike about TPF (and this certainly isn't unique to TPF) is the vast number of people who, when they post, write nonsense which is completely devoid of value. These are people who, statistically, lack basic social skills and believe that their presence on an internet forum is the equivalent of "having a life". These are people who are incapable of saying anything constructive, and prefer to be mean and rude in a sad attempt to, in their own pointed little heads, justify their pitiful existence.
> ...



LOL!

Actually, you weren't one of the people who I was referring to.

Don't get me wrong, though, you're close...


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> LOL!
> 
> Actually, you weren't one of the people who I was referring to.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, though, you're close...



I like to ride that ragged edge between order and chaos. 

I have my lucid moments of useful contributions but these are often outweighed by my intolerance for unjustifiable pretense.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...



And, let's face it, sometimes there's a time and a place for unjustifiable pretense...


----------



## snowbear (Oct 29, 2013)

I like the good  information I can find here, though it does take a bit of sifting through slag to get to some of it.
I like a lot of the people here :heart:
and the Ignore List for those that I don't care for.

I could do with a bit less drama.



runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > A... pizza party?
> ...



Coed naked Twister - sweet!!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 30, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I like the good  information I can find here, though it does take a bit of sifting through slag to get to some of it.
> I like a lot of the people here :heart:
> and the Ignore List for those that I don't care for.
> 
> ...



I write a lot of slag as I don't know what I'm doing compared to 'ya all 

but I'm getting better, which is what I like about TPF, the Toilet Paper Forum


----------



## skieur (Oct 30, 2013)

bmmision said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think every opinion should me necessary followed by 'this is my opinion'.  All opinions regarding creative side of photography are personal by default. I think it is always good when people have strong opinions.  Even more so if they are capable and willing to defend it with good arguments. A clash of strong opinions is probably the best thing you can get sometimes, it can wake up to some new ideas. Just do not take it personal.
> ...



Too many beginners and even some intermediates tend to categorize a negative C & C as just a personal preference or opinion of the viewer and a positive C & C as an accurate, objective assessment.  As they say: "It aint necessarily so!"  Beginners tend to see far less in technique, detail, and composition and their basis of comparison is on having viewed far fewer top quality photos.  Some of the more experienced photographers know exactly what is wrong with a photo down to the smallest detail for the simple reason that they are dealing with photo editors and artistic directors on a regular basis and shoot thousands of photos.  To put it another way, they know every mistake that can be made, because they have made it themselves, perhaps on a "bad day". and the photo editor or artistic director has pointed it out.   My point is that it is not personal opinion but rather a consensus, learned from working in a particular area of photography.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll tell 'ya one thing.  I love reading the C&Cs to pick up on tips and techniques.

I haven't really done a "portrait" yet, but when I do I'm confident enough that I know I will suck and at least be able to improve from that point on


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 30, 2013)

Like Steve said above-

This forum is filled with excellent advice, critique and overall conversation. However, there's a whole load of nonsense as well. It's at times like sifting through the garbage can because you accidentally dropped something valuable in there. You'll eventually find it...you just have to deal with the trash first.


----------

